
Internal Disclosure Boring - wglb
http://flaked.sockpuppet.org/2018/10/09/internal-disclosure-boring.html
======
tptacek
This is funny; the site this is posted on is where I generally throw stuff
that I don't really want to promote or anything, and accidentally copying the
word "Boring" from my subhed does a nice job of supporting that goal for me.
:)

